# Campaign Wristbands



## nathanellis (Feb 2, 2005)

Here is a review page where you can review all kind of wristbands that are out, and try to get help on where there are some for FREE!​  :up:


----------



## nathanellis (Feb 2, 2005)

Does anybody know where you can get free campaign wristbands? I would be grateful if anybody can post sites!!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Campaingn for what? Not those stupid bullying wristbands?


----------



## heinz57 (Jan 12, 2005)

Where is the web page?


----------



## nathanellis (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi its nathan, i no you want a web address so here is one to prevent kids from smoking, http://www.kickbuttsday.org these are free too!


----------



## A-town! (Feb 7, 2005)

nathanellis said:


> Here is a review page where you can review all kind of wristbands that are out, and try to get help on where there are some for FREE!​  :up:


----------



## lisa_marie (Feb 10, 2005)

where exactly do u get them from???


----------



## zahrav (Dec 19, 2004)

where can u get those yellow lance armstrong wristbands?
i live in toronto ontario...
thanks


----------



## klj1990 (May 19, 2005)

go to pattillmanfoundation.net 

then scroll down a bit and click pat tillman wristbands ther is where you can request them

 these are for Pat Tillman the man who died defending his unit in the army. You can order as many as you want for free! :up: i have about 100 but they only send to the US and anywhere for the us army


----------

